
Crawfish, Beer & Startups in Dallas (video) - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/videos/launchdfw-the-2nd-annual-cohabitat-crawfish-boil/
======
blake
Bradley - Great to have you involved in building the Dallas startup community.

------
fusionman
this was awesome as usual! Great things happening in Dallas.

------
kjproxomo
good times had by all

